# Best rack for touring?



## ktill (May 29, 2011)

Any recommendations for a good rack for long haul, loaded touring?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Some guidance*



ktill said:


> Any recommendations for a good rack for long haul, loaded touring?


Go to the Adventure Cycling web site, click on How To Department, and select Bikes and Gear. All will be revealed:

http://www.adventurecycling.org/features/rack_primer.cfm


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Tubus.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw a werewolf drinking a piña colada at Trader Vic's, his hair was perfect. (Warren Zevon) 

I thought his hair was purple.


----------



## ktill (May 29, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Go to the Adventure Cycling web site, click on How To Department, and select Bikes and Gear. All will be revealed:
> 
> http://www.adventurecycling.org/features/rack_primer.cfm


Thanks Kerry. Great link. And looks like a great website too.


----------



## uphillcrash (Apr 12, 2009)

Heres a rack that will fit any bike http://www.freeload.co.nz/ and heres a place to get them in the USA
Quality Bicycle Products
QBP - Central
6400 W. 105th Street
Bloomington, MN 55438

Tel. 800-346-0004
Fax. 800-346-0211
Contact via email

Visit Website: www.qbp.com


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm a fan of dual-siderail rear racks. The big benefit is that panniers and trunk bags (or whatever rides on top), have their own attachment points, so there's less cussing and fussing when loading things up.

I have the Tubus Cosmo. Other examples are the Tubus Logo, the Racktime Addit, and the Topeak Super Tourist DX.

I'm sure there are more, but that'll get you started.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

FYI, QBP is a wholesale business. Most bike shops in the U.S. have a QBP account and can order stuff from them, but QBP won't sell direct.



uphillcrash said:


> Heres a rack that will fit any bike http://www.freeload.co.nz/ and heres a place to get them in the USA
> Quality Bicycle Products
> QBP - Central
> 6400 W. 105th Street
> ...


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> Go to the Adventure Cycling web site, click on How To Department, and select Bikes and Gear. All will be revealed:
> 
> http://www.adventurecycling.org/features/rack_primer.cfm


+1
Kerry Irons knows of which he speaks about Adventure Cycling Association. :thumbsup: Members also receive an informative magazine and discounted price for their route maps, among other things.


----------



## BigCircles (Mar 25, 2009)

brucew said:


> You can still nestle stuff on the rack top between the panniers...


I've got a Tubus Cargo on my commuter which has been awesome. I'm working on a new build (long distance rando) and I decided to go with a Cosmo. The side rails make it easy to mount panniers and a trunk bag, or something else on top of the rack.

I also really like the way that a B&M 4D Top Light integrates with the rack.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I'm considering the Tubus Cosmo for my next rack. I've used the Jandd expedition rack. It's long, so it's good for getting more heal clearance. The flat top makes a U shaped area for stacking things on the rack. It makes it a little harder to get into the panniers, which may be a good thing for security while you are parked. 

I strap a sleeping bag, small tent, and daypack onto the top of the rack. Bruce, or anyone else, know if that would work okay on the Cosmo? The dual-siderail racks look like they have a smaller platform so it would be less stable for stacking bags, especially if the panniers are not underneath the sides for support.

Steel is said to be stronger and more repairable than aluminum.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Art853 said:


> I'm considering the Tubus Cosmo for my next rack. I've used the Jandd expedition rack.


I used to have a bike with a Jandd Expedition. I miss that rack.

The Expedition has the largest platform of any rear rack that I know of, Xtracycles excluded of course. Any other rack platform will be smaller.

The Cosmo is a bit narrower on top. I measured mine at 12cm or 4¾ inches. outside-to-outside. The length is closer to standard at 13" or 33cm. As I recall, the Expedition was 5½" wide and 16" long. 

You can still nestle stuff on the rack top between the panniers. Both my Ortlieb Sport Packer Plus and Arkel Shopper panniers are taller than the Cosmo's top. Not by much, but enough to keep things from rolling sideways. 

One time, in a pinch, I was able to strap a big box to the rack across the top of the Shoppers. I'd have never gotten the box home otherwise.

However, lengthwise, it's still a problem as compared to the Expedition. I have difficulty transporting pizzas because there's not quite enough rack length, and the Cosmo has a little ski jump at the front so I can't hang the front of the pizza box over the front of the rack.

How this compares to touring gear, I don't know. But I use mine as a car-free commuter, not as a touring cyclist. Maybe you can make some sense of it.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Thanks Bruce and BigCircles. I looked for some photos of my setup. 

As mentioned I like stacking the tent, sleeping bag, and a day pack on top of the rack. I tend to just lay them across and then use bungee cords to hold things in place. I often put the bungee cords through the straps to keep things attached to the bike. The tent is just laying on the top however held in by things around it on the bungee cords over it.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

Jannd is the only way to go


----------

